# [OFF] Achat d'un baladeur mp3

## SanKuKai

Salut à tous !

J'ai décidé de me faire un petit cadeau en m'achetant un baladeur mp3, le problème est qu'il y a pas mal de choix et qu'il n'est pas facile de savoir si un matos est bien compatible avec notre OS préféré.

Je m'adresse donc à vous -- et veuillez m'excuser si c'est un peu hors sujet -- afin de récolter différents retours d'expériences/opinions pour me dégoter la perle rare.

Voici mes critères :

[*] N'a pas besoin de pile

[*] Ne nécessite pas de « grigris » propriétaires pour copier la musique sur le baladeur (ie iTunes...)

[*] Dispose d'au moins 512Mo de stockage

[*] Coûte moins de 120

Si possible :

[*] Se recharge via un port USB

[*] Lit les ogg

Voilà, en vous remerciant par avance.

----------

## ghoti

Moi j'ai un Cowon iAudio U2 1GB acheté en décembre 2005 à 190 EUR.

A l'époque, mes critères étaient à peu près les mêmes que les tiens  :Wink: 

La version 512 MB est sûrement moins chère  :Wink: 

Il faut vérifier le prix mais sinon, il correspond à tous tes critères : batterie rechargeable via usb, reconnu comme "usb-mass-storage" et supporte ogg-vorbis (entre autres)

Seul bémol : les écouteurs sont moyens (pas au niveau du son mais au niveau de l'ergonomie).

Depuis, il y a aussi le iAudio U3.

----------

## Jellyffs

+1 pour iAudio... les tests sont parlant.

et pour les écouteurs si besoin: www.koss.com

----------

## SanKuKai

Effectivement ça à l'air d'être un excellent produit.   :Smile: 

Il semble qu'à l'heure actuelle on peut trouver l'U2 aux alentours de 150. Ça va c'est pas trop éloigné de ma fourchette de prix (et en mangeant des pâtes pendant trois semaines je pense que ça passera...  :Laughing:  )

Merci beaucoup !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Hi!

La série Samsumg YP-U* : Excellent aussi et un peu moins cher -> Samsung YP-U2 Z 1 Go par exemple moins de 100.

Répond aussi en tout point à tes spécifs. Aucun pb sous gentoo...

Un "test" du YP-U1 ( celui que j'ai moi ).

BLM

----------

## ghoti

En effet, il semble pas mal !

Une différence par rapport au iAudio est l'absence de radio, mais bon cela ne figurait pas dans les critères ...  :Wink: 

Un avantage : la prise usb rétractable (l'iAudio nécessite le câble ou l'adaptateur fournis)

----------

## geekounet

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> La série Samsumg YP-U* : Excellent aussi et un peu moins cher -> Samsung YP-U2 Z 1 Go par exemple moins de 100.
> 
> Répond aussi en tout point à tes spécifs. Aucun pb sous gentoo...
> ...

 

+1, c'est celui que je prévois de m'acheter.

Je cherchais un lecteur MP3/OGG (obligé pour moi l'OGG, j'ai pas mal de musique libre de ce format  :Smile:  ), à moins de 100, avec une bonne capacité (512Mo/1Go) et une bonne autonomie (minimum 10h), pas de piles, rechargeable par prise USB si possible. Pour la qualité audio, tant qu'il ya un son correct ça me va, le Hi-Fi c'est chez moi  :Wink: 

Donc celui là me va très bien,  et ce test m'enlève mes doutes. Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> La série Samsumg YP-U* : Excellent aussi et un peu moins cher -> Samsung YP-U2 Z 1 Go par exemple moins de 100.
> 
> Répond aussi en tout point à tes spécifs. Aucun pb sous gentoo...
> ...

 

C'est vraiment trop domage pour la radio  :Sad: 

Mais bon, j'ai pas trop besoin d'un nouveau lecteur mp3 en faite alors   :Laughing: 

----------

## zyprexa

+1 pour les iaudio

Les tests sont plutot d'accord sur la qualités de ces appareils.

Pour pas beaucoup plus cher tu dois pouvoir encore trouver un iaudio M3 ...  certes on tombe dans la catégorie jukebox ...

[mavie]

Pour ma part, j'ai jeté mon dévolu sur l'i*-killer, le X5L 60 Go   :Twisted Evil: 

(compatible rockbox   :Very Happy:  )

Me reste plus qu'à le réceptionner   :Rolling Eyes: 

[/mavie]

----------

## Temet

iAudio > * !!!!

----------

## sireyessire

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Salut à tous !
> 
> J'ai décidé de me faire un petit cadeau en m'achetant un baladeur mp3, le problème est qu'il y a pas mal de choix et qu'il n'est pas facile de savoir si un matos est bien compatible avec notre OS préféré.
> 
> Je m'adresse donc à vous -- et veuillez m'excuser si c'est un peu hors sujet -- afin de récolter différents retours d'expériences/opinions pour me dégoter la perle rare.
> ...

 

bien que les solutions apple ne vont pas satisfaire au cahier des charges pour des raisons financières (quoique le shuffle???) ou de compatibilité avec le vorbis (ça c'est clair pour l'instant), je veux juste rajouter un bémol sur ta remarque "besoin d'un logiciel proprio ... iTunes"

L'iPod n'a pas besoin d'iTunes pour fonctionner, il est parfaitement reconnu comme disque dur externe. La seule chose à faire est de recréer la base de données musique (propriétaire) pour pouvoir lire les dites chansons avec, mais là des outils libres existent même sous le gros méchant OS ultra majoritaire et donc iTunes n'est pas indispensable.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Le iAudio est superbe pas de doute. 

Et je serai bien tenté... 

Mais pour l'instant le Samsung me convient trés bien : pas de chichi, efficace, son plus que correct, encombrement minimal, prise en main rapide...

Seul reproche les écouteurs, qui sont tout juste corrects (robuste cependant ), mais il semble que ce soit un problème récurrent sur ce genre d'appareil.

<edit>La possibilé de lire le format OGG était aussi un critère essentiel pour moi, je me demande bien pourquoi...   :Wink:  </edit>

Voilà...

Moi trés content avec.

----------

## Temet

Ouep, les écouteurs c'est toujours de la merde.

Perso j'ai des Sony EX-71 j'en suis très content: asymétriques et effet isolation par des embouts en silicone qui vont direct dans le conduit auditif (le début hein). Du coup t'es moins gêné par les bruits environnents (ne pas faire du vélo ou courir avec), tu peux mettre un poil moins fort et ton conduit fait une sorte de caisson de basse de sorte que t'as un son très différent des bêtes intra habituels.

Inconvénient > la gaine est foireuse, elle part en lambeaux chez moi :/

Y a les Plugs de Koss qui sont un peu pareil mais ils tiennent mal et font mal. (mes premiers écouteurs).

J'ai vu une paire de Creative à Milan qui avait des embouts similaires aux EX-71 mais je n'ai pas réussi à voir s'ils étaient asymétriques ou pas. Je ne connais pas les qualités sonores.

Voilà, je ne parle que des intra car je n'utilise que ça  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

Pour les adorateurs de iAudio: vous les avez acheté où?

Je suis tenté par le X5L, mais en France je ne le trouve qu'à Pixmania (que je déteste)

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.generationmp3.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15532&hl=iaudio

Il y a des revendeurs mais non français, cependant je pense qu'il est possible d'acheter là bas. Le site allemand proposes le M5L a moins de 200 euros    :Shocked: 

--> http://mp3-player.de/artikel.php?ArtNr=2290

Impressionnant, manque pu que la telecommande (car non livrée par défaut sur ce modèle) et le doc si on en a envie et rulez!  35h de zik sur 20Go pour moins de 250euros au total. (et avec la qualité iAudio)

----------

## Temet

L'iAudio X5L est mon fantasme ... depuis qu'il a remplacé l'iAudio M3.

Et non, en France on a le droit seulement à de la merde... De plus, tout ce qui est technologique est surtaxé en France, les prix sont en gros 30% plus cher qu'aux States par exemple (consoles de jeux, baladeurs mp3, etc).

Alors en France c'est sur, on te laissera pas crever dans la rue (encore que...), mais si t'es en bonne santé et pas superdéfavorisé, fait pas bon vivre en France... et de moins en moins bon (dsl mais la DADVSI me reste vraiment en travers de la gorge).

En Italie on le trouve le X5, je bave dessus toutes les semaines en allant sur le net alors bon :/

Faut savoir que si tu passes par un site étranger, tu vas te taper la douane. Y avait un topic là dessus sur gmp3 fut un temps et si mes souvenirs sont bons, ce sont 99 euros de frais de douane. Avec Pixmania (oui je sais ...) au moins t'es ""peinard"" et t'as une garantie A PRIORI applicable en cas de merde.

(Douce France .... cher pays de mon enfance ...)

----------

## kwenspc

Bah le site allemand envois dans toute l'europe sans frais de douane, les frais de douane c'était pour le site labonnaffaire.ch vu qu c'est un site suisse (pays qui n'est pas dans l'espace shengen ou un truc comme ça)

Moi je trouve dommage qu'on ne trouve plus le M3, je le trouve trés épuré, pas d'écran qui sert à rien sauf sur la télecommande et surtout il était livré avec tout sauf le doc. CE qui n'est pas le cas du X5 ou du M5 pour lesquels on a pas la telecommande, ni le cable pour enregistrer etc... Bref je trouve que c'était un trés bon compromis le M3, en gris anthracite il pétait bien.

Si quelqu'un sait où le trouver neuf...

----------

## Temet

Bah tu sais quoi l'ami?

Ici, en magasin, y a le X5, le M5 (si si) et le M3 !!!!

Dingue! o_O'

----------

## Jellyffs

Ce qui est encore plus effrayant, c'est que non seulement c'est déjà très cher, mais PAS ASSEZ on dirait... lorsque l'on consulte les taxes que notre chèr gouvernement nous a préparé tout spécialement pour les baladeurs mp3 et en gros tout types d'appareils possédant un HD interne...

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

Ha finalement j'hésite pour prendre un iAudio U3, il m'a l'air pas mal. Mais c'est quel ordre de prix ? Et sur quel site web italien/suisse/allemand (enfin non-français quoi) peut-on le trouver ? (j'ai encore jamais acheté sur le net, j'ai pas de site de référence  :Razz: )

----------

## SanKuKai

C'est vrai que c'est pas facile de se procurer des iAudio apparement... D'autant que vu où j'habite et vu mon statut de pauvre stagiaire, qui m'empêche de prendre ou des congés ou des jours de RTT, c'est la croix et la bannière pour réceptionner un colis livré par transporteur...   :Confused: 

Alors que le Samsung YP-U2 qui répond à tous mes critères semble se trouver beaucoup plus facilement.

Mon cur a beau pencher vers l'iAudio, je pense que mon pragmatisme me poussera davantage vers le Samsung.

@sireyessire : En effet, je viens de découvrir le projet GnuPod (et son frontend GtkPod) qui semble très bien fonctionner sous Linux. Il est vrai aussi que l'iPod Shuffle est à la portée de ma bourse, mais bon j'ai malheureusment le bon vieil a priori de croire qu'en achetant du Apple on paie plus le design que la qualité et que pour le prix d'un iPod shuffle on peut trouver mieux sinon beaucoup mieux. Merci tout de même de m'avoir fait remarquer ceci.   :Wink: 

Merci à tous pour vos contribution, j'y vois déjà beaucoup plus clair qu'hier à la même heure.   :Laughing: 

----------

## apocryphe

ils ont un tres bon son les iaudio ?

parceque je sais que jsuis passe d'un iriver a un muvo v200 creative... et j ai senti la difference...

je cherche surtout une [tres] bonne qualite audio... les iaudio ont l air vraiment bien, ca a l'air haut de gamme

----------

## zyprexa

Pour les fanatiques des iaudio, j'ai ptet une solution ...

Pour ma part j'ai très longuement cherché pour finalement tomber sur un vendeur américain via ebay ... le type vend des iaudio dont les X5 et X5L en 20, 30 et surtout 60 gigas ! (je n'ai trouvé le 60 sur aucun site de vente en ligne américain).

Je l'ai commandé la semaine dernière ... voyant que le type avait 786 évaluations toutes bonnes (dont de français), et que ce baladeur est traité en long en large et en travers dans ce forum : 

```
http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/VideoSon/topic-unique-cowon-iaudio-X5-sujet-85395-3.htm
```

(le prix sur ebay est même inférieur au X5L 30 gigas de pixmania)

Pour la douane, la TVA etc ... le gars est arrangeant : il propose un envoi en gift pour contourner les frais, d'autres l'ont eu sans pour autant se manger les frais au passage.

Une recherche basique sur "monde entier" dans google donnera rapidement la réponse à celui qui sait chercher (j'ai déjà fait bien trop de pub comme ca ....), sinon l'adresse se trouve également dans le forum.

Je vous donnerai mes impressions à la réception du produit (si je le reçois ^^).

----------

## geekounet

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> parceque je sais que jsuis passe d'un iriver a un muvo v200 creative... et j ai senti la difference...

 

Dans quel sens ? Lequel a le meilleur son ?

Je vais m'acheter mon Samsung cet aprem normalement, je suis décidé  :Smile: , mais je voudrais quand même savoir ce que vallent les iRiver, comme j'en entends beaucoup parler. Et je suis justement tombé sur celui là qu'à l'air sympa  :Smile: 

----------

## apocryphe

ba mon vieux iriver avait un son super bon !!

la sur mon creative jtrouve que le son n'est pas assez delayé et detaché, et qu'il n'a pas assez de punch, un peu ettoufé...

le pb c est que mon iriver avec l'espece de pad directionnel est mort parcequ a force le pad c'est usé... (meme system sur iaudio j ai l impression... mais neanmoins super pratique !)

----------

## geekounet

Bon ben voilà, je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Samsung YP-U2  :Smile: 

Et à première vu, rien à reprocher : il répond très bien à mes attentes, et il est vite pris en main  :Smile: . Juste le cdrom qui est inutile ^^ et je garde un doute sur la qualité des écouteurs, mais bon je verrai bien, au pire j'en racheterai des mieux  :Smile: .

----------

## ghoti

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Juste le cdrom qui est inutile ^^ 

 

Comment, tu n'as même pas le pdf du userguide ?  :Laughing: 

Remarque, tu as raison : à quoi bon un cdrom si tu peux trouver tout ce dont tu as besoin sur le site du constructeur ...

----------

## geekounet

Bah c'est marqué dessus : For Windows® 98SE/ME/2000/XP REV 3.0, donc je l'ai même pas déballé ^^

Et pour ce qui est du manuel, je me suis pas posé la question, j'ai vite fait le tour des fonctionnalités, je le maitrise déjà alors qu'il n'est déballé que depuis 2h ^^

----------

## Temet

Bah disons que les fonctionnalités sont plutot limitées quand tu compares à Gentoo ^^

Ca se prend vite en main! ^^

----------

## Jellyffs

je re-colle/insiste pour les écouteurs au cas où:

www.koss.com ou .fr

à la rigueur un Sennheiser PX 200.... hum... naaaaah prends un Koss  :Wink: 

Modèle Koss testé/conseillé/beautédelanature: Portapro

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, tout çà pour vous remercier car grâce à vous j'ai trouvé mon cadeau de Noyel  :Smile: 

Le iAudio M5 (pas L) est arrivé et j'ai pu le tester pendant 2 jours, avant de le remettre symboliquement dans boîte en attendant le 25  décembre  :Razz: 

Constat: comme promis, ça marche bien sans rien faire de plus sous Linux que ce qui a déjà été paramétré pour les clés USB.

Constat 2: je l'avais essayé dès le départ avec mes écouteurs intra-auriculaires à 25 (que je trouve très bons), et le son m'a directement bien plus. Le décocade est très bon sur un morceau MP3 "classique" (catégorie grosses guitares et batterie de poulpes à gros bras). L'équaliseur 5 bandes + le réglage "boosts" de basses, la fonction BBE et la fonction "stéréo étendue" font que tout le monde pourra avoir un son qui lui plait. Les écouteurs fournis ne sont pas ridicules, mais ne font pas du tout le poids contre mes intra.

Au niveau de l'ergonomie, que du bonheur avec le stick, et pourtant j'ai eu peur quand je l'ai tenu dans les mains au début. J'espère qu'il va tenir sur la durée. Par contre les boutons sur la tranche sont peu facilement manipulables à travers un vêtement.

Constat 3: je me suis taté pour prendre un X5, et bénéficier du firmware tiers RockBox qui supporte le MPC, mais bon, l'écart de prix était bien trop important pour sauter le pas (pis surtout la fonction simili-video... bof).

Conclusion: 260 pour le M5 20Go, 8 pour la house de X5 (compatible), et bien mon discman direction poubelle (d'la m#rde, Sony...).

----------

## _Seth_

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> ils ont un tres bon son les iaudio ?
> 
> parceque je sais que jsuis passe d'un iriver a un muvo v200 creative... et j ai senti la difference...
> 
> je cherche surtout une [tres] bonne qualite audio... les iaudio ont l air vraiment bien, ca a l'air haut de gamme

 

Juste une petite précision : un lecteur mp3 n'a aucune influence sur la qualité du son, le seul facteur qui change c'est le volume maximum atteignable (attention aux oreilles). Bon, tu peux peux aussi avoir des BassBoost, MegaBass, WhooofMasta ou autre type de mode à sélectionner pour changer l'equalisation. Rien qui change fondamentalement la qualité de ton écoute.

Ce qui change tout, c'est la qualité de l'encodage (ogg et m4a c'est terrible) et surtout la qualité de tes écouteurs. Une clef mp3 à 20 euros avec des bons écouteurs a un "son" aussi bon qu'un Conwan ou un Ipod. Et la je suis entière d'accord avec les posts précédents : Koss pawa ! Sennheiser est excellent, mais bon Koss c'est terrible. En plus, il doit encore exister des écouteurs garantis à vie  :Wink: 

mes 2 centimes d'euros

----------

## guilc

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *apocryphe wrote:*   ils ont un tres bon son les iaudio ?
> 
> parceque je sais que jsuis passe d'un iriver a un muvo v200 creative... et j ai senti la difference...
> 
> je cherche surtout une [tres] bonne qualite audio... les iaudio ont l air vraiment bien, ca a l'air haut de gamme 
> ...

 

La, tu rêves !

La qualité du baladeur entre FORTEMENT en jeu dans la qualité audio.

1) La qualité de l'algo de décompression

2) La qualité du circuit CNA (conversion numérique => analogique)

3) La qualité de l'étage d'amplification

Tout cela joue énormément et dépend du hardware, pas seulement de ton MP3 d'origine et de tes écouteurs. Un clé merdique a 20 euros aura très probablement un son plus mauvais qu'un bon baladeur pour la simple raison que les étages 2 et 3 de la chaîne audio sont très souvent baclés, et cela, même si tu mets des écouteurs de la mort qui déchirent tout.

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*    *apocryphe wrote:*   ils ont un tres bon son les iaudio ?
> 
> parceque je sais que jsuis passe d'un iriver a un muvo v200 creative... et j ai senti la difference...
> 
> je cherche surtout une [tres] bonne qualite audio... les iaudio ont l air vraiment bien, ca a l'air haut de gamme 
> ...

 

+infini

----------

## DuF

Je suis d'accord avec Serge, euh non avec Guilc et j'ajouterai ma petite remarque, c'est que je n'aime pas Koss... Tout le monde en parle, surtout des koss porta pro, mais bon dieu, ces écouteurs sont avant tout des haut-parleurs !!! Il faut penser aux voisins, en plus niveau qualité d'écoute, c'est bien pour de la techno vu les basses qui sont produites, mais pour le reste, je préfère largement des Sennheiser PX200  :Smile: 

Non non, je ne troll pas  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

je suis pas très fan de koss non plus (c'est un peu le "boze" des casques audio...on paie la marque, mais derrière on est loin d'avoir de la qualité. Et venaient pas non plus me dire que "boze" c chouette. Sont tout juste bon à faire des "trucs" pour jacky)

un assez bon endroit pour trouver un casque : http://fr.audiofanzine.com/produits/index,idcat,5817,mao,casque.html

je ne dis pas que les avis ys sont les meilleurs mais ça peut donner une idée.

Ne pas hésiter à y mettre le prix: les oreilles ça se bousillent vite et ça se répare pas. Donc autant aveoir des casques de bonnes qualité respectueux de nos tympans (même si il faut y mettre "un oeil")

----------

## _Seth_

 *guilc wrote:*   

> La, tu rêves !
> 
> La qualité du baladeur entre FORTEMENT en jeu dans la qualité audio.
> 
> 1) La qualité de l'algo de décompression
> ...

 

Je le pensais aussi mais en essayant différentes clé mp3 (dont les premiers prix) avec mon morceau de référence et mes écouteurs, j'ai vraiment été étonné du peu (ou du pas) de différences entre les matos. Evidemment, je n'ai pas essayé tout le magasin, ni toutes les marques. Je suis attentif et exigeant sur la qualité du son et je n'ai pas constaté de réelle différence, en tout cas pour une écoute normale. Enfin, c'est sûr que je ne prendrais pas le risque d'utiliser ce genre d'engin pour faire un mastering  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Je le pensais aussi mais en essayant différentes clé mp3 (dont les premiers prix) avec mon morceau de référence et mes écouteurs, j'ai vraiment été étonné du peu (ou du pas) de différences entre les matos. Evidemment, je n'ai pas essayé tout le magasin, ni toutes les marques. Je suis attentif et exigeant sur la qualité du son et je n'ai pas constaté de réelle différence, en tout cas pour une écoute normale. Enfin, c'est sûr que je ne prendrais pas le risque d'utiliser ce genre d'engin pour faire un mastering 

 

Je dirais que tout dépend de l'échantillon musical testé. Sur un morceau "boumboum", ben voilà, comparer un boum plein de basses à un autre est pas trop flagrant. Par contre, une musique plus riche (en particuliers les cymballes d'une batterie), la qualité de décompression de l'équipement est réellement visible (si on va par là, cf les décompressions videos différentes à partir d'un même fichier encodé, sans compter les post-traitements).

Pour info, je fais partie des gens qui percoivent la différence entre un mp3 en instru rock à 128kb/s et son équivalent ne serait-ce qu'en 192kb/s...

----------

## Temet

Ouais, les cymballes c'est le seul truc qui peut détruire un morceau en 128!

J'ai jamais compris pourquoi sur certains morceaux ça passait très bien, et d'autres tu t'en sors avec un truc qui te fait grimacer tellement ça t'écorche les oreilles.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   Je le pensais aussi mais en essayant différentes clé mp3 (dont les premiers prix) avec mon morceau de référence et mes écouteurs, j'ai vraiment été étonné du peu (ou du pas) de différences entre les matos. Evidemment, je n'ai pas essayé tout le magasin, ni toutes les marques. Je suis attentif et exigeant sur la qualité du son et je n'ai pas constaté de réelle différence, en tout cas pour une écoute normale. Enfin, c'est sûr que je ne prendrais pas le risque d'utiliser ce genre d'engin pour faire un mastering  
> 
> Je dirais que tout dépend de l'échantillon musical testé. Sur un morceau "boumboum", ben voilà, comparer un boum plein de basses à un autre est pas trop flagrant. Par contre, une musique plus riche (en particuliers les cymballes d'une batterie), la qualité de décompression de l'équipement est réellement visible (si on va par là, cf les décompressions videos différentes à partir d'un même fichier encodé, sans compter les post-traitements).
> 
> Pour info, je fais partie des gens qui percoivent la différence entre un mp3 en instru rock à 128kb/s et son équivalent ne serait-ce qu'en 192kb/s...

 

yep je plussoie encore. Essayez du Red Snapper ou du Cinematic Orchestra. Même en 320kbps on sent qu'il manque quelque chose (en mp3 du moins, en ogg c'est difficile de faire la diff en q10). Pour les plus exigeant heureusement il y a le flac! le X5 support le flac mais le M5?

----------

## Temet

M'est d'avis que oui, le M3 le supportait il me semble.

EDIT : marrant mais ici, en magasin, le M3 coute plus cher que le M5 o_O'

----------

## kwenspc

Tu le trouves encore en Italie Temet le M3? il est introuvable ailleurs -_-

(au Japon idem : il coûte plus cher que le M5 aussi)

C'était celui que je voulais   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon ben tant pis... X5L 30Go sur mp3player.de  du coup (fin pas de suite... no money)

----------

## El_Goretto

M5=X5 sans les couleurs et la capacité "multimedia". Enfin grosso merdo (pas de fonction USB Host par exemple pour le M5, mais bon). Donc mp3, ogg et flac de base.

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Tu le trouves encore en Italie Temet le M3? il est introuvable ailleurs -_-
> 
> (au Japon idem : il coûte plus cher que le M5 aussi)

 

Je ne peux pas te garantir qu'en ce moment oui, mais y a deux mois oui  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*    *_Seth_ wrote:*   Je le pensais aussi mais en essayant différentes clé mp3 (dont les premiers prix) avec mon morceau de référence et mes écouteurs, j'ai vraiment été étonné du peu (ou du pas) de différences entre les matos. Evidemment, je n'ai pas essayé tout le magasin, ni toutes les marques. Je suis attentif et exigeant sur la qualité du son et je n'ai pas constaté de réelle différence, en tout cas pour une écoute normale. Enfin, c'est sûr que je ne prendrais pas le risque d'utiliser ce genre d'engin pour faire un mastering  
> 
> Je dirais que tout dépend de l'échantillon musical testé. Sur un morceau "boumboum", ben voilà, comparer un boum plein de basses à un autre est pas trop flagrant. Par contre, une musique plus riche (en particuliers les cymballes d'une batterie), la qualité de décompression de l'équipement est réellement visible (si on va par là, cf les décompressions videos différentes à partir d'un même fichier encodé, sans compter les post-traitements).
> 
> Pour info, je fais partie des gens qui percoivent la différence entre un mp3 en instru rock à 128kb/s et son équivalent ne serait-ce qu'en 192kb/s... 
> ...

 

@kwenspc: Très bon Cinematic Orchestra ! En plus, c'est effectivement un bon groupe pour ce qui est de faire ressortir la qualité d'encodage d'un morceau. Pour répondre à El_Goretto, je suis entièrement d'accord, mon morceau de référence c'est "Sing, Sing, Sing (With A Swing)", la reprise de Louis Prima, par le Dave Grusin's GRP All Star Big Band et si tu voulais des symbales, Dave Weckl les fais sonner  :Wink: . C'est du live et pourtant je n'ai jamais entendu un son aussi dynamique et précis, je n'arrive pas à retrouver le nom de l'ingé son mais il a des doigts en or ! C'est tout bonnement incroyable car la qualité du mix est largement supérieure à celle de bien des albums studio que je connais. Si vous voulez avoir une petite idée de ce que c'est, vous pouvez jeter un coup d'oeil ici, là ou là. Par contre, comme je suis au bureau, je ne peux pas les écouter et j'imagine que pour le coup la qualité d'encodage du son est pourrie. M'enfin, ça donne une idée.

----------

## marvin rouge

iaudio 6 + Sennheiser PX200: c'est du bon.

y'a que 4 GO de disque, mais il est tout petit (par rapport au X5). Support du flac. Et (à mon oreille) un son de tres bonne qualité (principalement piano /  et tri basse /  batterie / piano.

Ca se monte comme un usb externe, copie simple des morceaux par cp.

+

----------

